# Anyone applying for Pilot got the call yet?



## mbhabfan (20 Oct 2004)

Just curious, has anyone heard that has been waiting for the October board for pilot heard any news either way?


----------



## Bograt (20 Oct 2004)

I spoke to CFRC this morning. They made a little mistake. They initially said that the board was meeting October 15th- in fact the deadline date for applications was October 15th. The Board meets sometime in mid November (17-18??). They indicated that there are 120+ DEO slots this round. 

mbhabfan, do you know if your file is there? I have heard of some people getting conditional slots depending on whether they get past ACS.


----------



## mbhabfan (20 Oct 2004)

no my file is not there.  Are they getting enough applicants to meet the 120+ DEO slots?


----------



## Born2Fly (20 Oct 2004)

My file is still at my CFRC as well.


I highly doubt they will get enough qualified DEO applicants. I don't think they have filled their DEO quota for Pilot in like 3 years.


Oh well. At least I know my file will be there for the next selection board early next year.


----------

